# Colt buy out?



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like Colt is going to be taken over by a foreign company CZ. more to come. Rumor at this point.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Colt has more lives than a cat! I don't know anything about their business acumen but CZ makes some terrific rifles.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Colt has more lives than a cat! I don't know anything about their business acumen but CZ makes some terrific rifles.


They make great pistols too, the CZ 75 is one of the best hi cap pistols out there.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> They make great pistols too, the CZ 75 is one of the best hi cap pistols out there.


I've heard that. Apart from a vintage S&W 22LR revo I hope to treat myself to one day, I don't need another handgun. I sure would be happy to add another CZ rifle though. My 455 Varmint is among, if not atop, my favorites. The quality, especially for under $500, is ridiculous - I love that little bolt action!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Vaugely heard of CZ. Seems like they make big sturdy and cheap 9 mms. Maybe they can bring the poor old company up to speed. 
Rumor is Barack Hussein and Biden have sold more hand guns than Sam Colt ya know?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some info.

"A bit of corporate news. Apparently negotiations have been going on since November."


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/kuj1dh/colt_in_negotiations_on_being_taken_over_by_%25C4%258Desk%25C3%25A1/


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I have a friend on a competitive hunting circuit. She loves her CZ over/under and they have worked with her to improve her shooting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With the US military dumping the M16 and M4 soon, Colt's main business goes bye-bye.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Vaugely heard of CZ. Seems like they make big sturdy and cheap 9 mms. Maybe they can bring the poor old company up to speed.
> Rumor is Barack Hussein and Biden have sold more hand guns than Sam Colt ya know?


No they do not make "cheap" 9mm's. They make quality top of the line 9mm's that run the gambit of price. Affordable to tricked out race guns. I love my CZ75B. Col Jeff Cooper loved them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With the US military dumping the M16 and M4 soon, Colt's main business goes bye-bye.


 Colt lost out on M16/M4 long ago. Part of the deal was when Colt got in with M16 that over time ARMY had the rights and others have been making the rifles. I think it was 2009 The ARMY took full ownership.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With the US military dumping the M16 and M4 soon, Colt's main business goes bye-bye.


The military is not getting rid of M4's any time soon. They may start phasing out the M16, but not the M4. The majority of service members will still be issued the M4. Platforms using the 6.8 is for combat arms troops.
And Colt lost the govt contract for the M4 to FN. FN is still making M4's for the military.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Bought a Rami in CA last year. Darn fine little pistol. Easy as hell to shoot hard as hell to strip, darn tight little bugger, but man it’s easy to shoot for such a small gun. 

PS I don’t buy plastic


----------

